# Homemade Jigs



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

This guy makes some pretty smart, inexpensive homemade jigs and fixtures. I'm subscribed to his mailing list and usually get 1 or 2 new posts a week. Check the links along the top of his page for "Homemade Tools" and "Shop Projects Index". 

If you subscribe, the email will show up in Greek. My son said it's French, but it's all Greek to me. You have to click "Read More" to see it in English. Jim
https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpres...mbly-clamps-pratiques-serre-joints-pour-coin/


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Good one , Jim , thanks for posting.


Rog


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

some neat shop projects there, Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks, Jim, I've already found some shop projects to add to my list.


----------



## gomolajoe (Apr 23, 2011)

I have been following this guy for a couple of months. He has shown me the way on a few projects. Well presented information and good photos.


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Great find Jim. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have seen his work in numerous magazines. I have been following him fr a couple of years. I built a portable work bench he had designed and made a few small changes to it. It is pretty handy to have around.

Portable Workstation - by MT_Stringer @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

And his profile on Lumberjocks.
Bricofleur @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Serge has won many, many prizes for his tips in the various magazines.


----------



## Dust Magnet (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you for the link to Atelier's Woodshop tools and jigs. It is simply great.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Interesting ideas . Thanks Jim


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

chessnut2 said:


> This guy makes some pretty smart, inexpensive homemade jigs and fixtures. I'm subscribed to his mailing list and usually get 1 or 2 new posts a week. Check the links along the top of his page for "Homemade Tools" and "Shop Projects Index".
> 
> If you subscribe, the email will show up in Greek. My son said it's French, but it's all Greek to me. You have to click "Read More" to see it in English. Jim
> https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpres...mbly-clamps-pratiques-serre-joints-pour-coin/


I subscribed to this guys site and although he has some good ideas I didn't like how he sold my e-mail address to the World. Almost immediately after signing up I began getting junk e-mail at about 3 X the rate that I had been getting before. I have now unsubscribed, but it's still coming. His great ideas aren't worth putting up with all this junk.

Charley


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> I subscribed to this guys site and although he has some good ideas I didn't like how he sold my e-mail address to the World. Almost immediately after signing up I began getting junk e-mail at about 3 X the rate that I had been getting before. I have now unsubscribed, but it's still coming. His great ideas aren't worth putting up with all this junk.
> 
> Charley


Sorry about that, Charley.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry about that Charley. I didn't notice any difference in mine or I wouldn't have recommended it. Maybe it's something new that he's doing. Jim


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

chessnut2 said:


> Sorry about that Charley. I didn't notice any difference in mine or I wouldn't have recommended it. Maybe it's something new that he's doing. Jim


I signed up for it when Jim first posted it and I haven't seen any increase in unsolicited e-mail.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> I subscribed to this guys site and although he has some good ideas I didn't like how he sold my e-mail address to the World. Almost immediately after signing up I began getting junk e-mail at about 3 X the rate that I had been getting before. I have now unsubscribed, but it's still coming. His great ideas aren't worth putting up with all this junk.
> 
> Charley


I haven't noticed any difference either but I already get a lot of junk mail. First pass through everyday is just to delete all the stuff I don't want/read.


----------



## tedelis (Jan 24, 2015)

Very Nice! Thanks


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

I signed up for Serge's site over 2 years ago. 

There has been no increase in emails.

Great site! I've used a number of his ideas.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

eccentrictinkerer said:


> I signed up for Serge's site over 2 years ago.
> 
> There has been no increase in emails...........


A lack of additional spam emails can be due to a spam filter implemented by your ISP. I get very few spam emails through to my local email client, but if I log on to my ISP Web mail and look in the spam folder there's thousands.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

If you're a dinosaur like me and using IE there's the private browsing option in settings.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I subscribed, Merci... :lol:


----------

